# I think I contracted Tuberculosis at Kroger



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

I woke up this morning, full of energy, ready to face the world!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  I put on my clothes, my face, grabbed my purse and said to myself, "It is time to face the beast.  It is time to go grocery shopping."

Normally, when I go to Kroger, it is always a most annoying experience.  People walking around in a daze as if no one else exists outside of their own little world, running into me with their damned carts or taking up half an aisle with their big-asses while they are bending over to stare at 15 different brands of vegetable oil debating which is the best.  It is friggin' vegetable oil, just choose one.  (For those of you offended by the term big-asses, I have one, so I can say that)

So, today was just annoying as always.  I walk in and am immediately bombarded with some weird hippie singing some folks songs on a microphone at 8am (a little too early for me).  Then, as I am perusing the produce, I pick up an apple and about 20 fall on the floor.  Still, I persevere thinking it will get better.  I go to the meat aisle and pick up a pot roast only to have it drip blood all over my entire body before my dumbass realizes it and I am sitting their covered in what is mostly likely raw mad-cow blood.

Finally, I take my blood soaked, pissed-off self to the register to check out.  I assume they only have one staff member that is actually getting paid to work at 8am, otherwise the 5 other employees standing around having a grand old fucking time would have opened a register instead of letting me wait in line for 10 minutes.  

So, I get to the register and I'm about the thank God that it is over when I notice that the cashier isn't looking to swell.  She starts ringing up my groceries and literally throwing them down the counter to the sacker.  Keep in mind, I'm the sacker because the other employees are having a gossip fest and I, the customer, would obviously be the better option to do the sacking.  While she is launching my products to me at full throttle, she is also hacking up half a lung in the process.  She stops, leans over and moans then throws her hands in the air and says "Jesus help me.  I can't take it anymore."  

Being the polite person that I am, I ask "Ummm. Are you alright?"  and she says "No, I think I have the flu or strep throat and last night I was up all night puking.  Your total is $87.50".  I sat there dumbfounded.  Was she joking?  Did she seriously just tell me that, after coughing on every single item in my basket and then tossing them to me in what can only be described as a "touchdown pass"?  I was already screwed.  I had touched every item she hurled at me.  WTF????   Why couldn't one of the healthy, "gossip girls" come and take over?  I'm still pissed.  And now, Mr. Rbella is scared of me and probably won't touch me for a day or two until we know if I'm "full of sick-ass germs" as he so kindly put it.  He is a bit OCD.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Ew! How gross! Why would she come into work?? Blech.


----------



## Brittni (Aug 27, 2008)

I would have returned the items and made a scene. There is no excuse for such poor quality of employees and service. Did you go take a hot shower? Burn those germs off you!

Wow. That is just too much. So sorry your morning sucked, but just think... it can only get better from here? LOL


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

I didn't return them because I am a wuss.  But, my ever frivolous husband is sterilizing all items as we speak.  Wouldn't want to waste a penny!!!  I have sterilized myself as well.


----------



## Dahlia_Rayn (Aug 27, 2008)

I would have been hella pissed too...
Grody!
If you work in food service, DO NOT come to work if you have been afflicted with a potentially infectious germ!  WTF is wrong with people?
Your posts are always so much fun to read though, and I will admit that I laughed quite a lot!


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2008)

I'd also would have return all the items

I don't know, we're in 2008, why people still cough on other people and stuff? Do we still need to tell the population not to cough and vomit all around? 





I'm pissed for you


----------



## hotmodelchiq (Aug 27, 2008)

I would have walked out and called the manager mid cashing out. That is so NASTY!!!!!!!!!! coughing and spreading germs to things you will soon have to ingest!!! YUCKY!


----------



## User93 (Aug 27, 2008)

I feel it so much! I wouldnt return things.. I mean, i know i should have done this for sure, but honestly, i wont have guts to tell it right in her face, that i dont want the products she coughed on. Also, im afraid of all this bacterias, so i would have thrown away all my goodies.. And cry in the corner like a kid for my 90 bucks.

Like today, i saw a man in the subway who looked like he had bad cramps in the belly, so i moved to the absolutely other part of the train.

Im SO PISSED OFF for coughing on Rbella's goodies!


----------



## TDoll (Aug 27, 2008)

OH GROSS!! I would've ran out...lol.  Maybe you should lysol all your food thats in packaging?  I dunno.  If I were you, I would call the store and speak to the manager. I mean, damn.  It's a grocery store.  The manager should kinda look down upon that kinda stuff.  

There was this grocery bagger kid at our Publix and he would lick his fingers to get the grocery bags open each time he would reach for a new bag then he would touch all the stuff and I was finally like, "STOP, just...stop."  lol


----------



## dustypaws (Aug 27, 2008)

ugh, especially in foodservice that is such a no-no. if you're sick you stay home. obviously she had good reason to call in sick as well... hugs to you and hope you got a nice warm shower at home.


----------



## nikki (Aug 27, 2008)

I would call the manager and complain.  That is just ridiculous!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

The worst part is that the manager was with the group of employees hangin' out.  And when sick chick proclaimed to the heavens that she wasn't feeling well, that group just laughed with her, as she was laughing too.  Disgusting.  I think I feel a tapeworm forming inside of me.


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 27, 2008)

OK, I had to post because I thought I was the only one that had to try and navigate thru store zombies.  I wish they would have horns on the carts.  Could you imagine?  An oblivious person blocking the whole aisle comparing labels or just standing there in a daze, and you could blast the horn...it would be even better if they were like mini air horns. 

Yes, if you are that sick, you should call in.  I'd also like to add that if you are that sick, do not go and get your hair and makeup done.  I've had people cough IN MY FACE while I was trying to do a demo on them. 

I usually don't expect too much from the grocery store, I know that most of the employees are not going to take their job seriously. I would however expect a person not to hack all over my stuff.


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^OMG!!  I would love a horn on my cart.  I would abuse the hell out of it!!


----------



## lovely333 (Aug 27, 2008)

Oh honey I know how you feel. I hate the grocery store and act like a mad woman on speed when I'm in there trying to get my groceries and get out. Not only is it causing me to be poor but the people are rude and lets face it, it has this certain smell. My husband wants to make it a family thing. But I have no time to be botherd with two kids asking for everything (or just putting it in the cart) and my husband he's just slow as hell. I always end up leaving him behind. When I'm in the store I mean business. No time for foolishness. Oh and bagging my own groceries. HELL NO! Not with the money I spend in there. Don't think I won't ask someone to come over there and do it  for me and you better do it right. People are crazy and I'm one of them.


----------



## Lizzie (Aug 27, 2008)

That's ridiculous!  I hate when it seems the only option is to bag your own stuff or wait 5 million years (or have the dying lady do it)... if I wanted to check myself out I would've brought a damn mirror!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2008)

I don't know if you have it in your place, but here in Montreal we have self service cashers. So we just scan our items, put it on the rollings bag thing... pay and go





I hate it too when people don't move in the alley... HELLO??? Ding dong? 

It's not the same, but I always get mad when I walk on the sidewalk and people are like, 4 together walking side by side. 
Where do you think other people will walk?
I guess I'm a little bit aggressive, but I usually don't move a bit from the sidewalk and pass througt (sp?) the line. Just get out of my way... It's 2, maybe 3, persons large, not 290384902384


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lovely333* 

 
_ Not only is it causing me to be poor but the people are rude and lets face it, it has this certain smell. My husband wants to make it a family thing._

 
Yes! It does smell.  It is so weird.  Sometimes, if I'm nauseous, I'm afraid I might heave in the produce aisle. 

My husband refuses to go and that is fine with me.  The last time we went together was also the last fight we had.  That was about a year ago.  He is very laid back so we never fight.  

But, in a store, it is totally different.  He gets so irritated, which irritates me and then it's just one big mess.  I can't send him in alone because his ADD (diagnosed by me-not a physician) will kick in and he'll probably get lost and forget why he is there and come back with ice cream sandwiches and Cheeze-Its (his favorites).  

Who knew the grocery store could make people so miserable?  Some people love it???????

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lizzie* 

 
_if I wanted to check myself out I would've brought a damn mirror!!!!!_

 





OMG!!  That is priceless!  Thank you for making my day!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_I don't know if you have it in your place, but here in Montreal we have self service cashers. So we just scan our items, put it on the rollings bag thing... pay and go



_

 
We do, but I had too many items and I am so weird about the 15 minimum rule.  I refuse to go in it even if I only have 16 items.  Isn't that odd?  I feel like I'm breaking the Kroger law or something.

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_ It's not the same, but I always get mad when I walk on the sidewalk and people are like, 4 together walking side by side. 
Where do you think other people will walk?
I guess I'm a little bit aggressive, but I usually don't move a bit from the sidewalk and pass througt (sp?) the line. Just get out of my way... It's 2, maybe 3, persons large, not 290384902384



_

 
This irritates the piss out of me when I try to go and exercise at the park (ok, so when I _used_ to exercise at the park).  Do these fools not realize that the path is only wide enough for 3 people and if I want to go around you I have to walk in dog crap?  I cannot deal with people who are oblivious.  It drives me insane!!!!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 27, 2008)

Hahaha you're not breaking any law my dear 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Just go 

We should start a thread about people's bad behaviors
I see it from here, 56 pages hahahah


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Lord, I could go on for days.  People never cease to amaze me....


----------



## k.a.t (Aug 27, 2008)

That's so inconsiderate and just down right nasty..hope u don't catch anything! i reckon you should sue them lol


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 27, 2008)

I still don't see having to bag my own groceries as a big deal...lol.  There have been times that it was short staffed at the store, a long line of impatient people huffing and puffing behind me so while the cashier is scanning my items, I'll go ahead and bag my stuff to move things a long. I'm trying to get the hell out of there.  My grocery store is pretty good about having enough staff, so it's not usually an issue.


----------



## fafinette21 (Aug 27, 2008)

Not related to pnemonia afflicted employees but my apartment last year at school was in the 'senior citizen' area of town. There are like 5 apartment buildings where you have to be like 65+ to live there. Let me tell you, ain't no body that blocks an aisle like an old person. I used to go Saturday afternoon *dies* and then I started going during the week at like 7:30 because the old people aren't there since its past their bedtime


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_I still don't see having to bag my own groceries as a big deal...lol.  There have been times that it was short staffed at the store, a long line of impatient people huffing and puffing behind me so while the cashier is scanning my items, I'll go ahead and bag my stuff to move things a long. I'm trying to get the hell out of there.  My grocery store is pretty good about having enough staff, so it's not usually an issue._

 
I wouldn't mind if there weren't 5 able bodied employees standing there watching me do so.  It just kind of pisses me off.


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 27, 2008)

You are freaking hilarious!  I love reading your posts.  You seriously have me cracking up so much, tears are forming on the side of my eyes!  Despite my out pour of laughter, I completely sympathize with you.  We went grocery shopping last night.  People act like they are the only ones in the store, and hog up the whole aisle!!   This is everywhere though...lack of consideration for others 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  And yes, I do think people are in their little worlds/or feel that they are invisible to the rest of the world.  Why do you think so many people dig for gold while driving???  Pretty gross!  Sorry about your ordeal, but THANK YOU so much for sharing!!


----------



## SkylarV217 (Aug 27, 2008)

Okay so we go to bed at 2 AM and get up at 7 do we .... ( do the same thing) ... But good lord .... 

anyway, I would call the company and make a detailed complaint .... tell you don't want anything if they offer... you just want them to be aware of their customer service ...


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *SkylarV217* 

 
_Okay so we go to bed at 2 AM and get up at 7 do we .... ( do the same thing) ... But good lord ...._

 
Heck no.  Today was an exception.  I had to drop my hubby's dry cleaning off by 7am so I could pick it back up today b/c he was running out of work clothes (I don't do laundry. Or cook. Or clean)  I had forgotten to take the dry cleaning all week!  If it wasn't for that, I wouldn't have gotten up until the crack of noon.

That just reminded me that I need to go pick his cleaning up. Bye!


----------



## elegant-one (Aug 27, 2008)

This is just one of my public pet peeves!!! Just under kids that are out of control & obnoxious in public.

Oh my gosh, the whole 'cough, sneeze in your face & lick your fingers before opening the plastic bag or receipt' thing just makes me crazy...well that & 'Supermarket Zombies' too. 

Anymore, I just say something right to their face, or call the store manager as soon as I get home. 
What is wrong with people???


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_OK, I had to post because I thought I was the only one that had to try and navigate thru store zombies. I wish they would have horns on the carts. Could you imagine? An oblivious person blocking the whole aisle comparing labels or just standing there in a daze, and you could blast the horn...it would be even better if they were like mini air horns._

 
Oh, hell yes...where do I get on of those!!

Rbella...ewwwww!!  That's just nasty.  Sick days are just for that reason - TO TAKE WHEN YOU'RE SICK!!  Nothing pisses me off more when people come to work sick just so they can take their sick days to screw around.

You need to chug some Emergen-C, stat!!  That crap keeps me and DH from catching all those icky bugs.


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Emergen-C???????  What the hell is that and how do I get it?  Mr. Rbella is already walking around saying that he thinks he might have "Meningococcal Meningitis" because he came into direct contact with me before my thorough sterilization.


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

I get it at Target in the Vitamin aisle, but probably any drugstore has it (I certainly don't want to send you back to the bio-hazard that is Kroger).  It comes in a box with packets that you mix in water and it makes kind of a fizzy drink.  I think the Raspberry flavor is the tastier of the two, but mind you, it's not fantastic tasting by any stretch of the imagination.  It gets the job done, though.


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

^^^Damn, as soon as you mentioned "fizzy", I thought I might get a good replacement for my Dr. Pepper.  Oh well....I will go and look for it so my husband will feel comfortable in my presence and quit walking around "fake coughing".


----------



## vocaltest (Aug 27, 2008)

ugh seriously thats disgusting!! i would have complained. 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Willa* 

 
_
It's not the same, but I always get mad when I walk on the sidewalk and people are like, 4 together walking side by side. 
Where do you think other people will walk?
I guess I'm a little bit aggressive, but I usually don't move a bit from the sidewalk and pass througt (sp?) the line. Just get out of my way... It's 2, maybe 3, persons large, not 290384902384



_

 
OH MY GOD THIS INFURIATES ME SO MUCH!!! Seriously, i hate the public. Heres a few of my public hates hahaha:

1. When you open a door for yourself and someone barges through and 
doesn't even say thank you! Or they give you jip when you go to walk through or huff and puff, gets my goat ughh hah

2. I'm sorry if I offend anyone with this... but... WOMEN WITH BUGGYS!!!! Seriously, my dad and I have discussed this, but i really think a woman with a buggy thinks she has some god given right to block up the aisle or not move if you're walking towards them! For example, a friend of mine broke his leg a few months back, he was on crutches, we went into a shop and he was halfway through the door i was holding open for him when this woman starts trying to get through with her buggy! ughhh! 

3. It really annoys me when i answer the phone at work and the person on the phone doesn't even say hello... pfffttt

4. When people stand in the doorway having a natter... this is a doorway, not a mothers meeting. 

ugh i could go on. i'm not really an angry woman i promise you hahaha


----------



## purrtykitty (Aug 27, 2008)

Yeah, not so much of a DP replacement.  But you're doing such a great job on that front!!


----------



## frocher (Aug 27, 2008)

........


----------



## MACATTAK (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_Emergen-C???????  What the hell is that and how do I get it?  Mr. Rbella is already walking around saying that he thinks he might have "Meningococcal Meningitis" because he came into direct contact with me before my thorough sterilization._

 









You both must be a riot to be around!!


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

I guess we do make quite the duo.  I like to remind him daily how lucky he is to have me.  He reminds me daily how lucky I am that he decided "I would do" as a wife.


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 27, 2008)

Stop that wuss behavior! 

You could have gotten seriously sick :/

Glad you didn't though.


----------



## rbella (Aug 27, 2008)

Hey, hey, hey.  Listen little missy, I know you've fought a lady before, but remember what I said in the "Violent Girl" thread.  I kicked your ass once, I can do it again.  Ahahahahahhahahah!!!  Totally kidding.  I am a big ass wuss!!!!!!


----------



## MzzRach (Aug 27, 2008)

Emergen-C is brilliant.  Too bad they don't make a Dr. Pepper flavour. ;-)  xo

Seriously - Emergen-C is good stuff.  I swear by the Tangerine and drink one every day.

Poor rbella - first the gecko drama and now this??  It just ain't right.

XO


----------



## ms.marymac (Aug 27, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_I wouldn't mind if there weren't 5 able bodied employees standing there watching me do so.  It just kind of pisses me off._

 
Oh, I can understand that. It seems like one of them could have covered the sick girl's shift! 

Emergen-C is good, but the taste makes me want to projectile vomit.  I really like Mega C Juice...will knock a cold right out of you!


R.W. Knudsen Family Juices -- Simply Nutritious Juices -- Mega Câ„¢


----------



## NicksWifey (Aug 28, 2008)

Danelle,
You just seriously made my night! Your stories are the best! You have such a knack for telling good stories, I seriously almost pissed myself when you were telling the story about the cashier in the checkout line...WTF is wrong with that person?!


----------



## mtrimier (Aug 28, 2008)

maaan...I have had sooo many people snatch their damn kids/carts/old ladies/small animals out of the way when I storm through a grocery store aisle (or any store aisle for that matter). commando shopper like a mofo. the only thing i am missing is the face camo and fatigues. (which i am working on, but i tend to break out and it's not the best look at 7 AM. Kinda off putting. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

sorry you had such a suck ass kroger morning. hopefully you didn't catch anything.


----------



## mymakeuproom (Aug 28, 2008)

I haven't read this whole thread sorry. I used to work for upper management for Krogers. You need to tell someone, you might get a gift card out of it too. But ugh I don't miss that job. I did NOT get paid enough to babysit those people. Sorry you had such a bad shopping trip. But seriously I would write corporate they're generally really nice and do deal with stuff. It does not get one of those whatever who cares kind of deals.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

marymac-the words "projectile vomit" make me laugh.  Is tnat weird?

Nicks-I love you!!!

Mtrimier-"suck ass Kroger morning" That is awesome!


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *mymakeuproom* 

 
_I used to work for upper management for Krogers. You need to tell someone, you might get a gift card out of it too._

 
I've complained before, but nothing happened??? Still same old crap.


----------



## mymakeuproom (Aug 28, 2008)

That's to bad. I used to get weekly memo's about whatever customer wrote in to corporate and had to make sure that said employee was talked to.


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

I hate when people are sick around me. Like, Its hard for me to feel sorry for you when you are giving me Merca or however u spell it...like stay inside til ur better. Seriiiiiiiously, ur a sicky. Thats grodie.

Ugh 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 And I really am a caring person. But dont make me sick, I'd rather not be.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

^^^You're back!!! I'm so happy!! I missed you soooo much!


----------



## CantAffordMAC (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *rbella* 

 
_^^^You're back!!! I'm so happy!! I missed you soooo much!_

 
NO

I

Missed

YOU!


----------



## M.A.C. head. (Aug 28, 2008)

LOL I'm up here cracking up because I remembered something that happened to me in the grocery store about a month ago.

My husband, my daughter and myself were going through the grocery store picking up a few things and my husband accidentally knocked over a Gatorade bottle. Well it cracked open and spilled all over the floor. So I look around for an employee and I spot a young lady with the work attire on. I approached her all friendly like, especially because I feel bad that we knocked it over. I smiled at her and said "Ma'am, I'm so sorry but we just sp..." and before I could even finish my sentence she goes "I KNOW! I SAW!" and ROLLS HER GODDAMN EYES AT ME. Are you serious. I just shook my head and said "What a bitch" and walked off. 

LOL I'm so mean.

The next time I saw her in the store she saw me and turned white as a ghost.


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

God!! The attitude is so ridiculous!!


----------



## erine1881 (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ms.marymac* 

 
_Yes, if you are that sick, you should call in. I'd also like to add that if you are that sick, *do not go and get your hair and makeup done*. I've had people cough IN MY FACE while I was trying to do a demo on them._

 
amen sister!

rbella, you are the single most funniest person i have ever met (not met?)  you need to write the story of my life because as dull as it is, you'd make me wanna live it over again.  you crack me up!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Aug 28, 2008)

that sounds terrible...I think I would have left the germ infested food and went to a different store....


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Aug 28, 2008)

I agree with Erine, RBella- you are hilarious. I want to come visit u and experience a day in the life.

But your story, ugh! I would definitely speak to a higher power (corporate). Your experience was just downright nasty and you should be compensated somehow I think


----------



## rbella (Aug 28, 2008)

Wow!  Thanks, Erine and Adina (I hope its ok I'm using your name, takes me forever to write out your username).  That is one of the nicest things anyone has said to me!  I heart you both!!!


----------



## Willa (Aug 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *vocaltest* 

 
_ugh seriously thats disgusting!! i would have complained. 

OH MY GOD THIS INFURIATES ME SO MUCH!!! Seriously, i hate the public. Heres a few of my public hates hahaha:

1. When you open a door for yourself and someone barges through and 
doesn't even say thank you! Or they give you jip when you go to walk through or huff and puff, gets my goat ughh hah_

 
Ho yeah I hate that too!!!
That's very unpolite to do
I stopped using public transportation 3 months ago and I don't miss it a bit, people are just freaks in bus/subway 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




When you try to get out the metro wagon, it's like... DIFFICULT, people can't wait for you to get out, they try to get in, and by doing that, get in your way! And sometimes you can even miss you r exit. Then you have to exit at the next station, and go back to yours, the other way.

Or you open the door of the station (upstairs), to get out, and someone get's in without saying thanks.

WHY!!!!!!!


----------



## PolyphonicLove (Sep 3, 2008)

My fiance works at Kroger, and let me tell you, their customer service is pretty bitchin. I'm so surprised to hear that this has happened to you! I'd report their asses and get ALL of them fired - because if that happened at MY Kroger...a lot of skanks would be without a job.


----------



## kimmy (Sep 5, 2008)

i refuse to bag my own groceries. i was a box girl for six months about a year and some change ago and it was dreadful, soul crushing work. seriously, big grocery corporations are the epitome of evil. hate hate hate.

i think the west coast equivalent to kroger is ralphs and i hate ralphs. you always have to wait in a three mile line just to pay too much for your bread because they find it necessary to hire fourteen box girls/boys to sit there at the end of the check stand and stare at each other's numerous facial piercings all day. 

i hate vons/safeway as well, but for vastly different reasons. when i worked there, i had strep throat one time and my boss told me that if i went home early she was going to fire me. i said "do you want all these customers to get strep throat? 'cause they will...it IS contagious. that's how i got it, you know," and she goes "well, that's not really your problem is it? how about you go bring in carts from the lot instead" keep in mind, this was in the middle of summer and it was triple digit weather, and i was made to wear long sleeves to cover my tattoo (but now i'm seeing full sleeves going uncovered and box girls wearing shorts to work..what?!) and oh, i HAD STREP THROAT. i ended up going home and keeping my job because i told one of the other supervisors i felt like i was going to pass out, and lucky for me, she actually had a heart and at least a little bit of compassion.

but at any rate...my point is: grocery stores suck at life and everything encompassed therein.


----------

